# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  استخدام  کارشناس مسلط به شیرپینت

## granaz

شرکت مهندسی برسو به یک نفر شیرپینت کار مسلط به نینتکس و ریپورت سرویس نیازمند است .لطفا رزومه های خود را به آدرس cv1@barsoo.com ایمیل نمایید.

----------

